# Some dog pictures



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Went on a walk with my dog the last 2 weeks and got some decent pictures, But lost a little bit of quality on 2 of the pictures, because I didn't email them correctly, So they didn't lose quality. What ya think.

Do I just need to resize them so people don't have to move them to view the whole picture?
Thanks


----------

